# Loving my new christmas present !



## redneck5236 (Jan 5, 2021)

Wife got me a new pro series 5 at kitchen aid mixee for Christmas ! Used it several times now ! Double duty today ! Home made bread and home made flat breads ! Variety of sizes for snack pizzas and sandwiches ! They also freeze well !


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 5, 2021)

The pic of the fire was a evident ! Old hotel that burnt last week !


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 5, 2021)

redneck5236 said:


> Wife got me a new pro series 5 at kitchen aid mixee for Christmas ! Used it several times now ! Double duty today ! Home made bread and home made flat breads ! Variety of sizes for snack pizzas and sandwiches ! They also freeze well !


Care to share your recipe for the flatbread? Thanks Redneck!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 5, 2021)

Great mixer.  What size is the big bowl|?
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice we have the smaller one but its been a work horse.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

Sweet, that's a life-changing tool, love mine, Like! RAY


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 5, 2021)

jfsjazz said:


> Care to share your recipe for the flatbread? Thanks Redneck!!


6 cups bread flour
2 table spoons if yeast
3 table spoons white sugar
3 table spoons brown sugar
3 table spoons of honey
3 table spoons of olive oil !
This is my own recipe I have developed over the years ! Also is the bread recipe ! The bread you let rise one hour ! Then firm into loaves ! Let rise another hour ! Bake at 375 for 20 mins !
For flat bread ! Let raise one hour ! Knead dough split into three pieces roll out with rolling pin on flat surface ! Cut into what ever size you want ! I use a pizza cutter ! Cook flat bread on flat pan ! Flat top or griddle ! I use a 24 x 12 electric griddle ! Makes awesome pizzas or subs ! Have also used for burgers ! 
Be the best dam bread or flat bread you ever have ! Been told I should market it ! But just like to cook for me and the wife and family ! Hope you enjoy !


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 5, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice we have the smaller one but its been a work horse.
> 
> Warren


Also have the smaller one ! Yes a work horse ! But about 30 years old and head warn out ! Have to fight with it and shimmy with playing cards to get the right depth ! Constantly fighting with it ! So my wonderful beautiful wife bought me a new bigger model !


----------



## redneck5236 (Jan 5, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great mixer.  What size is the big bowl|?
> Gary


Big bowl is 5qt small bowl is 3qt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice! I need a new mixer BAD!!!
Ive had an Artisan Plus, 4 qt, since '97. When my Oldest graduated Culinary School, her present was a Pro 6. What a Joy to make Bread and Pasta Dough! Unfortunately, she moved in with her Boyfriend, now Husband and took the damn mixer with her!
I can mix a 5 or 6 cup of Flour, Pizza Dough but its a Battle , holding the head down, between raising and frequent Scaping, all to get a 10 minute knead! The KA whines, complains and bucks like a Bronco, but so far has not quit...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2021)

I bought the same K.A. last year at Best Buy someone returned it and I just happened to be there. I told the girl behind the counter that I'd give her $150 for it just joking, and she said let me ask my manager, and they ended up selling it to me for $160 out the door. (I scored big time). The one thing that sucks is it's too tall to use on the counter top because the overhead cabinets hit it, so I just use it on the island and store it in a lower cabinet. (I'd most likely use it more if it was out all the time). I bought the grinder used it once and returned and bought a standalone grinder because it sounded like it was going to kill the K.A. machine. LOL


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2021)

a KA is a must have!!!  I bought mine as a refurbished unit over 20 years ago and its still going strong.  We have gifted new artisan versions to our daughters for various celebrations/holidays.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 1, 2021)

Got my Pro5 years ago back in the early 90's, makes dough with ease  I only have the large bowl and attachments,  the smaller bowl would come in handy at times.  Enjoy the mixer, you will be together for a long time.  If the speed slide gets touch just spray some contact cleaner in the slot with it unplugged work the lever back and forth.  Cleans the contacts and works like new again.  Did this maybe twice on almost 30 yrs.


----------

